# Java Applet als .jar einbinden



## steff aka sId (18. März 2004)

Wie binde ich ein Java Applet richtig in html ein wenn ich den Source in einer .jar gepackt habe Eh und geht das auch wenn innerhalb der .jar Datei Ordner sind? Wie sieht das dann mit der Pfadangabe im html aus?

Greetz Steff


----------



## rootssw (19. März 2004)

Hallo!

Du musst dein Applet-Tag nur ein wenig verändern.

Normal:


```
<applet code="applet.class" width="100" height="100">
</applet>
```

Du brauchst jetzt nur zusätzlich das Archiv angeben:


```
<applet code="applet.class" archives="archiv.jar" width="100" height="100">
</applet>
```

Den Link zur .jar-Datei gibst du normal an.
Die .class Dateien werden dann immer aus dem Archiv genommen.
Dabei gilt natürlich das oberste Verzeichnis des Archives als Basis.
Wenn du in dem Archiv z. B. einen Ordner "test" hast, kannst du eine Klassen-Datei so ansprechen:

code="test/applet.class"

Das sollte funktionieren (es sei denn, ich hab' mich vertan - ist schon 'ne Weile her, dass ich Applets benutzt hab').


----------



## steff aka sId (19. März 2004)

Bei mir klappt das aus irgend einem Grund nicht. Trotzdem danke Steff


----------

